# Main > News >  Free Rpg Day! Rite Publishing Offerings

## Qwilion

Rite Publishing has three special product for Free Rpg Day. 

Fantastic Maps: The Ice Temple from the same cartographer (Jonathan Roberts) that brought you the Kobold Quarterly "Bandit Cave" map of fantasy. (CG's very own Torstan!)

Items Evolved: Rituals
Something even players can take advantage of

Mythical Monstrosities Because you can never have enough monsters and it includes the Taurian Playable Race and Racial Class so that even a player can get something out of it. 

Hope you enjoy them, and hope you will let us know what you think of them.

----------


## Taryn Winterblade

http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/produc...orldfreerpgday

The second link for the Items Evolved: Rituals was pointing to the Ice Temple page.  Above is the fixed link.   :Smile: 

Great stuff, though.  Thanks for sharing it... now to go pour through the rules...  :Cool:

----------


## Qwilion

Let me know how you enjoy it  :Smile:

----------

